# like Rave jampit & signature blen would i like the italian job



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi new to this and so far i prefer the jampit then the signature blend so was thinking of trying the italian blend next or if not that what should i try next?

Thanks

Robert


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Have not tried the Jampit yet. Like the signature in a latte (and the better half said its the best she's had in one) not so keen in espresso. Have not tried Italian job but its such a good deal through Amazon. (£11.70 delivered for a kilo) ordered via amazon at 3pm , delivered 9;30 next day . Top drawer service from Rave as always. cant wait to dial in it tomorrow morning.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Jampit, for my taste, is the nicest SO bean I have ever had


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Is it really earthy flavour like Has bean indonesions?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> The Jampit, for my taste, is the nicest SO bean I have ever had


Agree - Jampit is epic - can still taste it, David.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I think Italian job will be quite full on... In your face and bold. It has some robusta in there, so crema will be huge, and flavour will not be subtle. Expect some bitterness I imagine.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Glevum, buy some Java and if you do not like it I will buy it from you........it is raves best kept secret. I have just received my third batch of 2 kilos in 5 weeks!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

bought the Italian job as i have to entertain a lot of family next weekend. TBH i have been surprised with some of the cheaper beans With a bit of robusta. See how it goes


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i know i saw the order when at rave yesterday!!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Will please the in laws when they see Italian job anyway


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

scicilian families have to be kept happy.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Dont i know it Dave.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

lets hope your coffee is up to the job then?!!!!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

in fact all you have to do is ust get a great big bag of robusta, italians looooooove robusta


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

No bigger critique than an Italian. My god do they speak their minds. They tell you when your food or coffee is s**t


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

glevum said:


> No bigger critique than an Italian. My god do they speak their minds. They tell you when your food or coffee is s**t


We certainly do


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

mike 100 said:


> We certainly do


Buon giorno mike


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

buona sera coffeechap !


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Bought 1kg Italian job beans from Rave with a roast date of 05/06/13. I started tucking in to the bag on the 10/6. first impressions were not to good and laughed at these being an Italian blend/roast as it was pale, thin, medium roasted and dare i say it quite supermarkety. Anyhow as of the last 2 days these beans have really blossomed into a rich, dark full on flavour , almost dark bitter chocolate/ fudge and with the robusta, a creamy texture and slight bitterness that lingers in the mouth for an hour or so.

This is my taste all over with no signs of any fruitiness in sight. This reminds me of proper Italian coffee. i think Rob has blended this very well

If i had bought a small bag it would have been consumed quickly nowhere near its best & dismissed with disappointment. but in fact i have ordered another 1kg but going to give it a good 10/15 days rest.

Its a bargain for a kilo. through amazon at £11.70 delivered


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

that is the thing with rave, i really feel that ht resting time is underdone on their advice the java seemed to be at its best at 10days plus as well, but i am sure that rob would love the feedback...l


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Got any pictures of the jampit? Think I may have taken it a bit too far last time.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Was concerened at the lack of reviews on the Italain Job but after reading Glevum review ordered a small pack of the Italian Job as was intrigued to try it with milk based drinks...... I enjoy a cappuchino at weekend mornings.

Firstly noted that when ground did not have static issues unlike the rave signature and jampit (too a lesser extent) where i have had to introduce a drop or two of water to the MC2 ...so a good start









I actullay like the lavazza rossa *style* of coffee for cappacino albeit was looking for a far better/ fresher alternative.

Only 4 days rest (keen to try) Put 16g through the classic produced a delicious cappuchino. Certainly punched through the milk albeit smooth and chocalatey. An improvement for my requirements over the signature blend for milk based drinks.

All at the same price range as supermarket beans!


----------



## Somnophore (Jul 3, 2013)

They have it listed on amazon with like 10 x 5 star reviews for it.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

I love italian job with milk. I also agree it needs to rest, the intense chocolate doesnt come out properly until 10 days to two weeks old in my experince. i LOVE IT AND WILL BUY AGAIN.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay sold will order a bag to try as mostly its milky drinks i have


----------



## koahhe (Jun 27, 2013)

How do you guys manage to get a decent shot with the italian job? I find it way too bitter/burnt taste and I left it to rest for 10 days. Quantity in/out and time for the pour? Thanks


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

I cant remember now but i am gonna order a kilo tomorrow so will let you know in 10 days or so.Are you having it in milk or as an espresso? I do drink the odd espresso of it but mainly use this in milk. Get jampit for espresso!


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

koahhe said:


> How do you guys manage to get a decent shot with the italian job? I find it way too bitter/burnt taste and I left it to rest for 10 days. Quantity in/out and time for the pour? Thanks


Gaggia Classic/ MD64: 17g in, 30g out in 27sec: There is some bitterness, but I find it quite agreeable. I don't get any burnt flavour.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

jonners said:


> Gaggia Classic/ MD64: 17g in, 30g out in 27sec: There is some bitterness, but I find it quite agreeable. I don't get any burnt flavour.


Pretty similar for me. 18g in, 28g out in 27 seconds on a gaggia classic. I like the flavour but wouldn't say it was bitter. When steamed milk is added it's nice and smooth.

I'm new to making espresso at home but from what iv read on the forum and tasted from my own coffee, espresso has a very small margin for error. It really won't take much to throw it out and leave a bitter taste.

I made an americano which tasted really good and sparked a bit of curiosity. I decided to try it as a pour over in my chemex. When it was blooming it was like it was alive, haven't seen anything quite like it before. Needless to say I probably won't be trying the Italian job in my chemex again, it wasn't great.

Anyway I hope you manage to turn out a decent shot with the Italian job. It's fantastic value for money.


----------



## koahhe (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone for their replies. I only drink espresso and do find it too bitter. I get 29g out of 18g in about 27 seconds and I have noticed that if I stir the shot it doesn't taste that bad so I suppose the bitterness comes and the end of the shot? I thought that maybe the water comes too hot but when I did the styrofoam cup test i got 91-92 C for three times in a row. Will try to descale and backflush tomorrow and see if the taste improves at all.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Try pulling it short


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes the bitterness is more at the end of the shot. In the cup, there is more bitterness in the crema so stirring it distributes it.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Just received a 1kg bag of this.

Once I open it will it, probably take about a month to consume; will the beans be ok for a month in an open bag?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Just received a 1kg bag of this.
> 
> Once I open it will it, probably take about a month to consume; will the beans be ok for a month in an open bag?


What's the roast date , as I would leave it 10 days post roast toget the best taste


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> What's the roast date , as I would leave it 10 days post roast toget the best taste


Yesterday, of course going to let them rest, at least as long as it takes me to get a tamper so I can do these justice.

My real problem is that apart from the bag they came in, I don't have anyway to store them, so they will be in an open bag for at least a month, as it will take at least that long to drink them.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wilkos do some air tight jars for like £2 . Get a couple of those portion it out , everyone has a Wilkos near them....

http://www.wilko.com/jams+preserves/kilner-the-original-jar/invt/0289848?VBMST=Jar&VBMST=Jar&VBMTC=5c95a39338165335f1940fec00446cee


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

That's a pretty good idea actually.

Cheers.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sainburys also sell the but a bit more expensive . Store them in cupboard after as you dont want the sun getting to them. It's my one good idea of the year !


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Don't suppose they also do a tamper do they?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ha ha try waitrose for that ........


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The smell is killing me, I really want to open these.....










Must resist....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> The smell is killing me, I really want to open these.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont do it , you'll be disappointed if you don't give them a few days.......


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Try 20g into 1 oz after dinner . Perfect after italian food.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Jampit superb

Signature very good .Just about to try Rawnda Gisuma saving the Cuban and Java until last. Probably try Italian job next order.


----------



## Locus Solus (Apr 28, 2013)

> Probably try Italian job next order.


I don't think you'll regret it - loved Italian Job (and preferred it to Signature, which I also liked.)

I've just ordered Jampit and the Cuban Serrano as well as a kilo of I.J. It'll be interesting to compare.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

My 1kg bag of Italian Job turned up yeserday







- as mentioned, smells wonderful. Roast date of 12/8 so a little time to wait yet...


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

koahhe said:


> How do you guys manage to get a decent shot with the italian job? I find it way too bitter/burnt taste and I left it to rest for 10 days. Quantity in/out and time for the pour? Thanks


Getting 2/3 the way through my 1st bag of Italian Job and I have really started to notice the bitterness.... which increases markedly towards the end of the shot.

Would this be the robusta?

Now wondering what jampit is like as a cappuchino (only one way to find out







)


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

GS11 said:


> Getting 2/3 the way through my 1st bag of Italian Job and I have really started to notice the bitterness.... which increases markedly towards the end of the shot.
> 
> Would this be the robusta?
> 
> ...


How are you extracting it?

VST basket?


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> How are you extracting it?
> 
> VST basket?


17g via standard gaggia double basket.

was not getting bitterness with signature blend...smells lovely though.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

GS11 said:


> 17g via standard gaggia double basket.
> 
> was not getting bitterness with signature blend...smells lovely though.


I'm putting 14g into a 30g shot in 25s and not getting any bitterness at all.

If anything, there is a light mouth-feel and a very light coffee taste and at 27g out there is a light acidity.

Are the bitters sort of like a burnt rubber taste?

If so, that's the robusta and you should try grinding coaser and stopping a few seconds sooner; to be honest I don't think you should really be able to taste the robusta so strongly if you don't over-extract.

Saying that, I have no idea what I'm doing at all and mostly just guessing my way though the bag.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> I'm putting 14g into a 30g shot in 25s and not getting any bitterness at all.
> 
> If anything, there is a light mouth-feel and a very light coffee taste and at 27g out there is a light acidity.
> 
> ...


With a 14g dose you should really only looking for 22.4g in the cup keeping to a 1.6 brew ratio so at 30g you may very well be over extracting. 14g as a dose for a double may very well be what is recommended by the official Italian espresso body but that does not mean you have to stick to that, you could also try dosing at 16g on your 15g VST basket and look for around 25g in the cup.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I love this way over extracted. 20g into 1 oz under 20 seconds. Probably my strange taste palate.. no acidity...the closest espresso ive come across to the cafes in Palermo


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

glevum said:


> I love this way over extracted. 20g into 1 oz under 20 seconds. Probably my strange taste palate.. no acidity...the closest espresso ive come across to the cafes in Palermo


20g --> 1oz is over extracted?! How much does said 1oz weigh?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Charliej said:


> With a 14g dose you should really only looking for 22.4g in the cup keeping to a 1.6 brew ratio so at 30g you may very well be over extracting. 14g as a dose for a double may very well be what is recommended by the official Italian espresso body but that does not mean you have to stick to that, you could also try dosing at 16g on your 15g VST basket and look for around 25g in the cup.


I'm not getting any bitters at all, rather I think extracting less into the cup makes the taste too sharp.

I still have like 700g left, so tomorrow ill try up dosing and pulling a little tighter, but ideal extraction ratios are only half the story when it comes to what actually tastes best and for me 14>30 just worked.

Saying that, the finer grind for the same pull in 27 seconds was quite bitter indeed.

Extraction ratios don't take into account total surface area available for extraction and total steep time.

Which are actually linked as steep time and surface area increase with grind fineness, extraction is not simply a straight line on a graph.

Especially on the quicker pulls and apparent more equal water flow of a vst.

If anything extraction ratio is just another weapon for consistency and doesn't explain a shot exactly and sticking to strict ratios is just as bad as sticking to Italian standards.

That's not to say either are bad though; one just needs an applied hand when extracting.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Wilkos do some air tight jars for like £2 . Get a couple of those portion it out , everyone has a Wilkos near them....
> 
> http://www.wilko.com/jams+preserves/kilner-the-original-jar/invt/0289848?VBMST=Jar&VBMST=Jar&VBMTC=5c95a39338165335f1940fec00446cee


A bit of an offtopic but how much coffee fits in one of these?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

glevum said:


> I love this way over extracted. 20g into 1 oz under 20 seconds. Probably my strange taste palate.. no acidity...the closest espresso ive come across to the cafes in Palermo


That's 1oz of volume?

Maybe I'll try it towards the end of the bag; sounds like it would put fine old Italian hairs onto your chest.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

bronc said:


> A bit of an offtopic but how much coffee fits in one of these?


Usually 250g.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> I'm not getting any bitters at all, rather I think extracting less into the cup makes the taste too sharp.
> 
> I still have like 700g left, so tomorrow ill try up dosing and pulling a little tighter, but ideal extraction ratios are only half the story when it comes to what actually tastes best and for me 14>30 just worked.
> 
> ...


As with anything else ratios are just another tool in the arsenal, I've been using my classic with the VST/LM Strada baskets for quite a while now( and used Signature and Jampit a lot) and have usually found with most coffees that venturing into 2:1 ratios and over means that the results in the cup aren't great and as you said in your previous post that the mouthfeel and coffee taste aren't that strong. If that's what your taste buds like go for it. Also I guess it depends on how consistent your grinder is I always find I'm grinding a touch courser with higher doses in VST baskets, what grinder are you using Kyle? .


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Charliej said:


> As with anything else ratios are just another tool in the arsenal, I've been using my classic with the VST/LM Strada baskets for quite a while now( and used Signature and Jampit a lot) and have usually found with most coffees that venturing into 2:1 ratios and over means that the results in the cup aren't great and as you said in your previous post that the mouthfeel and coffee taste aren't that strong. If that's what your taste buds like go for it. Also I guess it depends on how consistent your grinder is I always find I'm grinding a touch courser with higher doses in VST baskets, what grinder are you using Kyle? .


At the moment my grinder is awful.

I have just changed the burrs about 1kg ago and I'm not getting consistent pulls at all.

I had the pulls I was talking about before, then right after, without changing the grinder and with my usual routine and the same tamp pressure, 12g in 30s.

Next pull, 17g in 27s.

I really have no idea what to do at all.

The dose in is definitely the same and between subsequent shots retention should be low, especially since I gave the grinder a good scubbing.

The grinder is an ascaso innova....

The old burrs were a lot better.

I made it sound like the coffee I made was bad, but it was just right. I don't really enjoy massively in your face flavours.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

I currently using 7 day old Signature blend. using 17g and doing 2oz in 20 - 23 secs.

No bitterness but might try finer grind tomorrow morning.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

nekromantik said:


> I currently using 7 day old Signature blend. using 17g and doing 2oz in 20 - 23 secs.
> 
> No bitterness but might try finer grind tomorrow morning.


Tell me how you're doing that. I'm having the opposite issue, half way through the bag and nothing but bitterness.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Signature should be a lovely nutty shot, what parameters are you using , dont take this the wrong way but do you think you could do with a morning of training to show you how to get the most out of your new machine?


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Signature should be a lovely nutty shot, what parameters are you using , dont take this the wrong way but do you think you could do with a morning of training to show you how to get the most out of your new machine?


I'm sure I could, but given I already went to Has Bean towers for some earlier in the summer I think I will have to persist with reading along with trial and error. I've been trying different things to see what works. I eventually got the Jailbreak to more where I wanted it last week, but haven't cracked Rave's signature yet. Likewise with the formula 6 blend I went through before that.

I keep the dose at 18g, try to tamp the same (although I'm sure I don't really), cooling flush of 6oz (a few secs past the spluttering of the hot water). Then I have tried there and abouts 26g out in 25-30 secs - as well as shorter shots of around 20-21g out in 25-30secs.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

CoffeeDiva said:


> Tell me how you're doing that. I'm having the opposite issue, half way through the bag and nothing but bitterness.


Not doing anything special really lol

Its not a exact thing either as in the mornings no time for weighing etc so I set timer on my MC2 and weigh it after every grind change/change of beans. Comes out around 17 - 18g.

Then use tamp and try to make it same everyday, with new bags I take a few days getting grind right as always first 2 days or so it always comes out too fast.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

some success with removing bitterness

coarser grind lighter tamp.

need to improve my tamping procedure for consistency


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Today's extraction. 14g > 21g 25s

Works really well.

Need to loosen it just a tad though as there is some acidity.

I didn't temp surf though, so I have no idea how hot I extracted it.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The robusta really lends a nice long lasting crema and thick mouthfeel for shooter extractions.

The crema sat for 10 mins even after I had drank some from the cup.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks to the people in this forum, Rave is my favourite supplier now. I love everything I have tried so far. Love their blends (which is unusual for me) -especially their SO blends and their pure SOs are divine, perfectly roasted IMO. So thanks for all recommendations!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

The last couple of 1kg rave bags delivered via RM have had big splits in them. Not the packaging just the Rave bag.No big problem with some gaffa tape


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Just finished my last Jampit and there is a shortage, beginning to feel hypo already,but I have some Signature and something else on the way (lifesaver)


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

can see my next order is going to contain at least 50% Jampit as everyone is raving about it.


----------



## Locus Solus (Apr 28, 2013)

I enjoyed the Jampit a lot but I've been loving the Cuban Serrano the last couple of days. Lovely mouthfeel and great pourer. My favourite so far of Rave's offerings, and I've like all five I've tried so far.


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

Locus Solus said:


> I enjoyed the Jampit a lot but I've been loving the Cuban Serrano the last couple of days. Lovely mouthfeel and great pourer. My favourite so far of Rave's offerings, and I've like all five I've tried so far.


Of all the many Rave coffees I've tried so far, the Jampit and the Cuban Serrano are the only ones I've not liked! Wouldn't life be dull if we all liked the same things?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

gcogger said:


> Of all the many Rave coffees I've tried so far, the Jampit and the Cuban Serrano are the only ones I've not liked! Wouldn't life be dull if we all liked the same things?


Absolutely agree. I love Italian job (always keep 1kg in the house for in laws) but not over keen on Signature. Back on Extract coffee at the moment and James G which are both fairly local.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow can't believe someone dislikes jampit, such a thick gorgeous espresso when pulled short, what gear are you pulling those shots on gcogger


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Was going to try it this month but Rob had none


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeh I know, but he is doing some new stuff for the DSOL next month that he says should be lush, so watch this space


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

They rang me after I ordered a kg of jampit last friday to say they had none in but would have more in a couple of weeks


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Wow can't believe someone dislikes jampit, such a thick gorgeous espresso when pulled short, what gear are you pulling those shots on gcogger


Well that may be why I don't like it - I'm brewing my coffee in a CCD, not making espresso...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Still got 500kg(corrected derpty deep 500 g ) , wet through some yesterday with The Systemic KId at mine . It never fails to amazing me , it's deep rich chocolate brown poor , the depth of flavour . It's a great espresso


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Still got 500kg


Now we know where it all went!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jonners said:


> Now we know where it all went!


Ha ha I only ordered 500g before the great drought , bout 10 days ago . Only got 250g left though.







imagine if I had 500kg, it would make the the Scarface off the forum . " come and meet my little friend ...."


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Received 1Kg Of Java JamPit today.

Many thanks go to DFK41 for releasing such a generous portion from his own personal supply......and all in the wake of a market shortage.

Thanks for helping out a fellow forum member......Top chap


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Is it just me, or does JJ not really work in milk?

I get a decent espresso; it responds very well to being pulled tightly.

One of my first shots ran for like 50 secs with 20g out, stopped at the blonde point, very spicy.

But in milk, it's just kind of coffee... Maybe even a little bitter....


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> Is it just me, or does JJ not really work in milk?
> 
> I get a decent espresso; it responds very well to being pulled tightly.
> 
> ...


Yeah, i find it a bit weird in milk..sort of minerally!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

aphelion said:


> Yeah, i find it a bit weird in milk..sort of minerally!


It's funny, because black, it's great.

It really shines with AP, even more than espresso.

There is a light acidity followed by a light spicyness in the body.

Overall, very smooth though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Is it just me, or does JJ not really work in milk?
> 
> I get a decent espresso; it responds very well to being pulled tightly.
> 
> ...


I haven't had any for a while , I seem to remember the last lot being great in a flat white, full bodied deep , slightly earthy tasted good, but that was like 6 weeks ago ! I think dfk uses it for his Capps a lot so must get some taste notes out of it . DFK?


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I've got 1kg waiting there ready to be opened - 13 days past roast date!


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I only drink short black coffees so I can't comment on anything else. What I think is really important about Jampit is the grind. You need to get it spot on. As I wrote last week, my first two pulls resulted in a spray out of the bottomless pf - something that's not happened to me for a long time. So I took it finer and ajusted my pull expectations and I get a nice speckled ristretto in about 30 seconds or just stop at the point of blonding for espresso. The ristretto gives that great punch of coffee you get from a really good bean whereas the espresso starts developing a sweet syruppy flavour. I think for filter, it's going to be a fantastic bean too!


----------

